# 2 Things. 1. how do i bypass a bios lock preventing me from overclocking a cpu/gpu on a prebuilt. 2. How do i overclock my hp 22eb monitor?



## Colonizor48

Allright so i recently brought a used but very heavly upgraded HP z200 workstation from my friend for gaming and general use. And the pc has been going great. I've been able to overclock the gpu a bit using mis afterburner to get like +200mhz core clock. But i want to squeaze every last bit of performance out of this thing that i can. And for that I come here. because the manufacturers thought it would be an excelent idea to lock down overclocking on a at the time high end workstation at the BIOS level.(the cpu is unlocked) And dont even get me started on the monitor. I can overclock my 60hz monitor to 70hz just fine(75hz does not work) But i get an overlay saying"Outside input range" Or something like that. And with a countdown that when ended powers off the monitor. But everything besides the overlay works fine. Does anyone know a BIOS mod for the HP z200 workstation and if not could someone make one? And secondly does anyone know a way to bypass this limit for the monitor? Via bios modding or some other means? Tysm.

PS. No my friend did not scam me. This is my own monitor that i had lying around and the pc is quite good. Even if te hardware is quite old it still works fine. And the only bottleneck is the gpu which is a gtx 1050. Which is better then my previous laptop igpu but still not very good. But i found a good deal for an rx 580 8gn on ebay and intend to upgrade to that. Anyway its specs are:

CPU: intel xeon X3470
SSD: 250gb ssd by samsung. Note this is running on a sata 2 interface as the motherboard is quite dated. But it still works fine.
HDD: 500gb hdd(I have a 4tb hdd lying around that i wana hook up some time)
GPU: GTX 1050
RAM: 12gb DDR3


----------



## jakethesnake438

CPU: try Intel XTU,.... HWBOT says some have got that chip up to 4GHZ so it might have an unlocked multiplier.
Last resort try SetFSB, but don't expect much.

Display: 70Hz is probably all it can do, you can't expect to just set it to any frequency and 'it just works'


----------



## Colonizor48

jakethesnake438 said:


> CPU: try Intel XTU,.... HWBOT says some have got that chip up to 4GHZ so it might have an unlocked multiplier.
> Last resort try SetFSB, but don't expect much.


Allready tried intel xtu. Everything was greyed out. Ill try setfsb. But i would really prefer a bios mod as i am 100% sure the chip is unlocked. It is just that the bios is locked down so im not able to overclock it. So a bios mod would be nice if anyone could find/make one. I am 100% sure the chip is overclockable in some form. Not neccisaraly via multiplier but i just want to overclock. Idc how. . It is just the motherboard, in particular the bios that is being wierd. And im like 99% sure its a soft limit put in place by the original manufacturers that can be bypassed with a bios mod. I would just get another motherboard that supports the xeon from a simmilar time-period that was unlocked. But i'm a bit strapped for cash rn and would need not only the motherboard but probably adaptors due to the proprietary psu. Not to mention the io shield differences.


> Display: 70Hz is probably all it can do, you can't expect to just set it to any frequency and 'it just works'


I know that. 70hz would work fine. But it doesnt due to the monitor saying signal out of range. If that overlay didn't exist and the monitor didnt power off it would work fine. And the monitor powers off due to the firmware, not due to physical limitations. So a way to bypass that overlay by tricking the monitor firmware or just reflashing its firmware would work here.


----------



## caraboose

From my days way back when.... If the motherboard didn't support overclocking and there wasn't any 3rd party bios for it then you're pooched. 

As for changing monitor frequency - is this a thing? Beyond me there.


----------



## Colonizor48

Okay so if i can't find a bios mod or have one made does anyone know any unlocked motherboards simmilar to mine? That would fit in the case and have the same i/o. I'm looking for long term upgrade paths for this thing. The monitor could probably be bypassed and i want to know if anyone could make a firmware mod or somthing for the monitor to allow for overclocking. Or just a smart way to bypass it. Because other then the overlay it seems to work 100% fine. But it's artifically limited at 60 hz probably because they want to push higher end monitors. Because besides the overlay 70hz works fine. Also i am looking into psu upgrades. As my friend says he has had sucess overclocking my gpu all the way up to +1ghz. But i can't get it to work. As overclocking it too high causes flickering and eventually hard crashes that bypass the bsod. Resulting in a frozen monocolor screen untill the pc is restarted. Which i belive might be due to the thing taking too much power when overclocked.


----------



## spdaimon

Looks like you may have an ATX form factor motherboard instead of the BTX that DELL and HP sometimes use, from the pictures of the unit. I used to overclock socket 1366 Xeons, but yours is a socket 1156 Xeon using the P55 chipset. I had an ASUS P6X58D-E that I overclocked an X5670 to 4GHZ. Any one of these should work with the X3470 - https://www.cpu-upgrade.com/CPUs/Intel/Xeon/X3470_motherboards.html


----------



## Colonizor48

spdaimon said:


> Looks like you may have an ATX form factor motherboard instead of the BTX that DELL and HP sometimes use, from the pictures of the unit. I used to overclock socket 1366 Xeons, but yours is a socket 1156 Xeon using the P55 chipset. I had an ASUS P6X58D-E that I overclocked an X5670 to 4GHZ. Any one of these should work with the X3470 - https://www.cpu-upgrade.com/CPUs/Intel/Xeon/X3470_motherboards.html


Allright. I'll look into a mobo upgrade. But i'm a bit worried because this is a bit of a gamble. It might turn out my cpu indivudally just isn't good overclocked. But i will most likly get a new mobo eventually as i have a ship of thesis mentality when it comes to pc upgrades. Instead of doing it all at once what i want to do is just upgrade components as needed. Kinda like what microsoft is doing with windows instead of just releasing a new version every year, continusly upgrading the same pc. Regardless i am compiling a list of short term upgrades. Is the psu removable/upgradable tho? Just in case i need more power for overclocking. Regardless what motherboard in particular is the closest to the one i have? As the case is also premade and i want to retain the same i/o and want the case to still look good instead of having a bunch of empty ports. The io shield on this thing probably isn't easly replacable. I do have a 3d printer and could 3d print a new one if needed. But idk how to 3d model at all. And i doubt there are any premade models. One more thing. Would it be possible to flash the BIOS with the bios of a different motherboard with simmilar specs?


----------



## 8051

Colonizor48 said:


> One more thing. Would it be possible to flash the BIOS with the bios of a different motherboard with simmilar specs?


That is an interesting idea. I've never heard of such a thing. I seem to remember at one point there were some low end Intel motherboards that supported overclocking (only by BCLK I believe) and Intel put a stop to it.


----------



## spdaimon

8051 said:


> That is an interesting idea. I've never heard of such a thing. I seem to remember at one point there were some low end Intel motherboards that supported overclocking (only by BCLK I believe) and Intel put a stop to it.


I heard of it once. I believe it was on one of my skt1366 - a P6T SE? I think it was. I sold it a while ago. Anyhow, it didn't have SLI support, so you could flash it from the P6T Premium. Something like that, again my memory is a little hazy on it. I do remember it did have some issue with something missing or not functioning. It was minor. I flashed it back. Ports were too close together for what I needed anyhow. 



Colonizor48 said:


> Allright. I'll look into a mobo upgrade. But i'm a bit worried because this is a bit of a gamble. It might turn out my cpu indivudally just isn't good overclocked. But i will most likly get a new mobo eventually as i have a ship of thesis mentality when it comes to pc upgrades. Instead of doing it all at once what i want to do is just upgrade components as needed. Kinda like what microsoft is doing with windows instead of just releasing a new version every year, continuously upgrading the same pc. Regardless i am compiling a list of short term upgrades. Is the psu removable/upgradable tho? Just in case i need more power for overclocking. Regardless what motherboard, in particular, is the closest to the one i have? As the case is also premade and i want to retain the same i/o and want the case to still look good instead of having a bunch of empty ports. The io shield on this thing probably isn't easly replacable. I do have a 3d printer and could 3d print a new one if needed. But idk how to 3d model at all. And i doubt there are any premade models. One more thing. Would it be possible to flash the BIOS with the bios of a different motherboard with similar specs?


The PSU might be upgradeable. Don't know much about the Z200. It looks like it might from the pictures I find online. Most modern PSUs have mounting holes for fan up or fan down mounting. As far as overclocking goes, your cpu heatsink may limit that. All I did with the X5675 (misquoted X5670 earlier), was a BCLK overclock. Processors are locked so can't change the multiplayer. I kept the voltage at stock so don't think it drew any more power unless your aim is to have a better quality PSU? I do not know which is closest to what you have. I can not find a picture of the IO online. The IO is not removable? If you get another board, it would come with an IO, or at least, it should.


----------



## Colonizor48

spdaimon said:


> I heard of it once. I believe it was on one of my skt1366 - a P6T SE? I think it was. I sold it a while ago. Anyhow, it didn't have SLI support, so you could flash it from the P6T Premium. Something like that, again my memory is a little hazy on it. I do remember it did have some issue with something missing or not functioning. It was minor. I flashed it back. Ports were too close together for what I needed anyhow.
> 
> 
> 
> The PSU might be upgradeable. Don't know much about the Z200. It looks like it might from the pictures I find online. Most modern PSUs have mounting holes for fan up or fan down mounting. As far as overclocking goes, your cpu heatsink may limit that. All I did with the X5675 (misquoted X5670 earlier), was a BCLK overclock. Processors are locked so can't change the multiplayer. I kept the voltage at stock so don't think it drew any more power unless your aim is to have a better quality PSU? I do not know which is closest to what you have. I can not find a picture of the IO online. The IO is not removable? If you get another board, it would come with an IO, or at least, it should.


i am 100% sure the cpu is overclockable in some form. idk how but it is. Maybe not by multiplier tho. prices for everything go down i'll look into this all.


----------



## Colonizor48

Anyway how can i bypass the monitor lock? The monitor is locked at 60hz. It works fine at 70hz but there is a firmware lock that shuts down the monitor. If i can bypass that lock it will work fine. As the lock is just an overlay saying that the signal is out of range and saying that it will shut down the monitor in 30 seconds. The monitor is obscure. It is a hp 22eb monitor. It could probably be bypassed by flashing the firmware.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Colonizor48 said:


> Anyway how can i bypass the monitor lock? The monitor is locked at 60hz. It works fine at 70hz but there is a firmware lock that shuts down the monitor. If i can bypass that lock it will work fine. As the lock is just an overlay saying that the signal is out of range and saying that it will shut down the monitor in 30 seconds. The monitor is obscure. It is a hp 22eb monitor. It could probably be bypassed by flashing the firmware.


If theres a firmware lock its not possible without modifying the firmware. Thats like a bios lock. 

You cant overclock them either and dont use set fsb... Overclocking fsb on that system can fry gpus hardrives network card etc...


----------



## spdaimon

Colonizor48 said:


> i am 100% sure the cpu is overclockable in some form. idk how but it is. Maybe not by multiplier tho. prices for everything go down i'll look into this all.


Well, going on my knowledge of the Westmere Xeons (X56xx), you could only overclock by FSB. I kept one of them, but it's an older Gulftown Xeon, a W3690. that has an unlocked multiplier. Not sure if only certain boards supported it or not, but I am using it on a Rampage III Extreme.



Colonizor48 said:


> Anyway how can i bypass the monitor lock? The monitor is locked at 60hz. It works fine at 70hz but there is a firmware lock that shuts down the monitor. If i can bypass that lock it will work fine. As the lock is just an overlay saying that the signal is out of range and saying that it will shut down the monitor in 30 seconds. The monitor is obscure. It is a hp 22eb monitor. It could probably be bypassed by flashing the firmware.


I am curious, why do you want it to go to 70hz?


----------



## Colonizor48

spdaimon said:


> Well, going on my knowledge of the Westmere Xeons (X56xx), you could only overclock by FSB. I kept one of them, but it's an older Gulftown Xeon, a W3690. that has an unlocked multiplier. Not sure if only certain boards supported it or not, but I am using it on a Rampage III Extreme.


Ill mess around with setfsb and see if i can get itto work.




> I am curious, why do you want it to go to 70hz?


Because i want to squeze every last bit of performance i can out of this. While were at it i've been having a strange issue where sometimes when switching windows the monitor just flashes for like half a second. I suspect it has somthing to do with momentary power draws greater then what my psu can provide. So i want to look into a psu upgrade for this thing.


----------

